# Buff Not Enough Wax Vs Dodo Super Natural



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

After being lucky enough to get a sample of the mysterious Buff Not Enuf wax from this thread:

LINKY




























I finally got round to using it today, so the process was:

Bonnet sprayed with APC then car snow foamed.

Washed two bucket method, then the bonnet was clayed to removed previous layer of SN.

I've put down a layer of Red Moose Machine Glaze as this is the process I'll be following normally so wanted to keep this test as close to normal usage as usual.

The car was the dried and the bonnet split in two with tape. (Sorry about the pics taken on my phone the car isn't pink honest!)










So BNE was cured for 7 mins as instructed, and the SN was cured for about 12 (swipe test proved it was done) both buffed off.










Have to say the BNE went on an off very easy and has left a very nice finish, but it's durability on test here so let the clock begin!

18/04/10 - update

As it's rained for the first time since these went on here's some beading:










DODO SN:


















BNE:



















End of April :

Took this the at the end of April on my new phone and forgot to post it, not the greatest as still getting use it:










So far all good 

Latest pic 18th May:










Latest update - 8th June:



















DODO SN - CLOSE UPS



















BNE - CLOSE UPS



















As you can see the beading on both isn't quite as tight as it was at the beginning, it's by no means gone though and both look pretty decent after it's rained.

Both come up well after a wash, doing nothing more than a wash with Duragloss 901.

29th June 2010

Need some opinions here guys, are we starting to see failure?










BNE









SN









Not sure if you would class this as failure on BNE, neither is beading as it did at the beginning, SN just looks that bit better at the minute. , wouldn't say the protection is gone though.

Opinions wanted please!

_Oh the shame of it all.....look at those swirls :doublesho , bonnet needs a good go with the DA, hasn't been done at all I've not even used my new DA on it, but not until this is done!_


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

12 mins is a little quick for SN curing... maybe if it's a hot day, panel was hot etc. It benefits being left longer.

I know you 'swiped' it, but I'd personally always leave SN 20 mins plus... it takes about twice as long to cure as our basic waxes and up to 45 mins in some countries (high humidity etc).

Also, claying does not necessarily remove SN. I have seen it untouched by finer grade clays.

That said, I do get bogged down into the scientific specifics of these little tests. It adds some fun and drama to the forums, so let the games begin and good luck Buff Not Enuf


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Be careful Dom and PJ,Buff Not Enough is hot on your heels:lol::lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, if it is made from a mix of decent hybrid waxes and sealants, it should be


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Its a very secret formula only i know of its ingredients but i can confirm it is made in the uk.


Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, if it is made from a mix of decent hybrid waxes and sealants, it should be


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> 12 mins is a little quick for SN curing... maybe if it's a hot day, panel was hot etc. It benefits being left longer.
> 
> I know you 'swiped' it, but I'd personally always leave SN 20 mins plus... it takes about twice as long to cure as our basic waxes and up to 45 mins in some countries (high humidity etc).
> 
> ...


Yep was warm today normally leave it longer but didn't want it caked on :doublesho

Interested that clay may not get to the SN, great for me as SN is my wax of choice at the mo, maybes not so great for the test  Sorry Mr Buff, I tried!

Would the APC and the Red Moose degrade the SN a bit?

As you say by no means a scientific test, for me more a test of what an average user would do.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> Yep was warm today normally leave it longer but didn't want it caked on :doublesho
> 
> Interested that clay may not get to the SN, great for me as SN is my wax of choice at the mo, maybes not so great for the test  Sorry Mr Buff, I tried!
> 
> ...


Does depend on the clay... the fine ones like Sonus Green will struggle to remove it. The APC could give it a harder time, but it depends on various factors. I am not that familiar with Red Moose. Lime Prime tends to abrade waxes but LPL leaves the durable ones largely unscathed in my experience.

That said, both waxes will therefore have the same underlying 'fortification'.

There is little chance of SN 'caking on'. There is far more chance of it being removed far too soon and therefore not bonding/curing properly, or for oil holograms to result as uncured product gets smeared over the surface in a microscopic layer and then escapes a buffing. We always recommend buffing twice for this reason.

Anyway, it will be interesting to see how it fairs against this 'UK' hybrid that Mr Not Enuf has created. If it contains synthetic ingredients it should give Supernatural a hard time as we tried to keep SN as natural as possible as a high performing wax. The Pro waxes we do are more synthetic, so perhaps a better benchmark against a synthetic concoction (if it is synthetic). Maybe it is is earwax mixed with Pledge???!!! Only Mr Not Enuf knows :doublesho


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Its a bit more upmarket than earwax n pledge thank you :lol:


Dodo Factory said:


> Does depend on the clay... the fine ones like Sonus Green will struggle to remove it. The APC could give it a harder time, but it depends on various factors. I am not that familiar with Red Moose. Lime Prime tends to abrade waxes but LPL leaves the durable ones largely unscathed in my experience.
> 
> That said, both waxes will therefore have the same underlying 'fortification'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> The Pro waxes we do are more synthetic, so perhaps a better benchmark against a synthetic concoction (if it is synthetic).


Is that an offer to send me some Pro to test against 

hey was worth a try:lol:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I can actually see the 50/50 line in the hood after the tape was removed, with the mystery wax being slightly darker. The hybrid wax looks quite grainy and rough, did this affect application?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

christian900se said:


> The hybrid wax looks quite grainy and rough, did this affect application?


The wax is actually really soft and went on easily, just looks grainy due to the way it's been transferred to the smaller pots I think.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Added some beading pics to the initial post. Cheers!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Any updates yet.:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

New pic added to original thread.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Any of the other guys that got samples tried this yet?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

yes. up against glasur. need to do a write up.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

That should be a good one, lot of talk about Glasur at the mo, looking forward to it!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope BNE is holding in there looking forward to your write up.:thumb:


amiller said:


> yes. up against glasur. need to do a write up.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Another pic added, again from the phone. Still going!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats ma wax hanging in there i shall reveal my mix after end of testing.....


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

New pic added, got a couple of close up beading shots to post later tonight.

So far so good still happy with both waxes.


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

This is good stuff! Im watching this!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Additional beading close up pics added.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumb:Nice to see this BNE wax is still holding its ground .:thumb:


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Nice test matey


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got a DIY sealant/wax hybrid if you want to try it, I've only got a tiny bit left though...


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

As much as I'd love to test another wax I've got pots of stuff I've bought that I've still to use, megs 16 being one of them, had it for ages and not used it yet!!!

If no one takes you up on the offer though give me a shout.


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

How many washes have you given it since the start?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

To be honest I've not really been keeping note but would have to be no more than half a dozen, there were a few weekends I couldn't get anything done, as I say though not done anymore than a quick wash to the bonnet anyway


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Latest update!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I see swirls I do ..

Will BNE wax be produced do we know, like Rubbish Boys was..


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

qstix said:


> I see swirls I do ..
> 
> Will BNE wax be produced do we know, like Rubbish Boys was..


Yep Swirly Mcswirlson has been having his wicked way with me motor!

Think BNE is a mix of existing products currently on the market so doubt it will be released, maybe in limited runs to DW though, you'd need to as Mr BNE!

Really easy wax to use so sure folk would buy it.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say that if water repellancy is an indicator of protection, both waxes are beginning to reach the end of their useful lives. But most indications are that water repellancy is not the ********** way to tell if the coating has failed, how easy is it to clean in terms of comparing both waxes?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

The bonnet in general is still easy enough to clean and the water sheets relatively well so far, guess the beading is just the most obvious factor.

Perhaps one of the guys with a bit more knowledge on this sort of thing can confirm the best way to determine the end of a wax's useability.


----------

